# Cell Punch Queen Rearing method on youtube



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Eduardo, I think it is quite normal for the workers to thin down the was near the tip of the cell. Only the bottom matters to the emerging queen.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

they look OK to me Eduardo.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Frank and clyderoad.

My question has to do with being accustomed to seeing QC in my hives like these, with much less wax to wrap them around.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think he didn't cut down the cells on the side that got waxed to the bar. That would make them appear longer perhaps. They dont look starved anyway!


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is my adaptation of a cell punch* this enables the original cell to be removed without damaging it.

I got the basic idea from Davy Cushman several years ago and adapted it to suit, several of my friends have used it with good results.

The Punch consists of a section of K & S brass tubing 7/16" X 1-1/2" long.

Sharpen one end of the thin walled tube so that it is razor sharp on the inside edge, this is the cutting edge that cuts through the comb itself.

Carefully centralise the tube and with a slight twisting motion in one direction push and cut out the section of comb.

Now take a wooden plunger and insert it into the cutting edge side in order to push the plug back out the opposite end until it is just peeping through and past the edge.

The wooden plunger/spigot is an inch long plus the small knob, hand turned on the wood lathe for a perfect slide fit.

This can then be placed in a purpose made frame of your own making or into a mini nuc. 










screen shot on windows

Each cell plug takes only a few seconds to make, or into mini nucs.

I'm sure folks will find many other ways to adapt this into there systems.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Very ingenious LBB. In the frame how much distance do you give between each plug?

Do you only punch with larvae or also punch with eggs?


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

The frames I'm using this year are going to have 35.00mm spacings on one bar and 40 on another between centers, and I'm going to experiment with both.

The frames are going to be slightly different and have a bar that swivels at the ends and the bar will be drilled so the tube slides in with a wooden plug attached to a small insert so that the plug can be removed without disturbing the cell.

When they are made I will post a picture of it here.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Seeing those pics gave me an idea!!! Why couldnt you have a cross bar and drill holes big enough for a .38 special brass to fit through and the rim on the base be the stop to hold them in place.Then heat the case and push through the comp and put on the cell bar.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

here is the cell punch I use. Made of a dowel handle, a finish nail with head cut off and a compression fitting ferrule sharpened on the edge.
The cups are pin cell cups that fit into a grooved top bar, pin cups from the supply houses same with the frame.
I like/use this method because it can be done right in the field with little trouble and only a few tools in my pocket.









If you don't want to make a cell punch the link is to a guy who makes and cells them, about $25 shipped.
http://honeycomb-hill-beekeeping.blogspot.com/2014/02/queen-rearing-with-cell-punch.html
Here is his cell punch video. The process really is this simple and I like the video for not complicating a
simple process.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxjOMApFUJI


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

clyderoad said:


> here is the cell punch I use. Made of a dowel handle, a finish nail with head cut off and a compression fitting ferrule sharpened on the edge.
> The cups are pin cell cups that fit into a grooved top bar, pin cups from the supply houses same with the frame.
> I like/use this method because it can be done right in the field with little trouble and only a few tools in my pocket.
> 
> ...


That's the video I watched a few years ago and built two of them, I don't use them anymore, because I like my new grafting method best, but I like to show it off to all who come visit. Jason among other youtubers have taught me a lot.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

snapper1d said:


> Seeing those pics gave me an idea!!! Why couldnt you have a cross bar and drill holes big enough for a .38 special brass to fit through and the rim on the base be the stop to hold them in place.Then heat the case and push through the comp and put on the cell bar.


You wouldn't be able to get the queen cells back out through the hole to insert into the mating nucs. The queen cells would be to big to fit back through the hole. 

Potentially you could use a slot cutting router bit and make a slot in the bar into which you slide the .38 Special brass rim from the ends. Then just slide them back out the slot, or even individual slots from the side of the bar for each casing and QC.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Little boy blue said:


> Here is my adaptation of a cell punch.
> 
> I got the basic idea from Davy Cushman several years ago and adapted it to suit, several of my friends have used it with good results.
> 
> ...


Does the cell need to extend out of the punch tube? What if you punched from the back side? The cell would be flush with the end of the tube. Would you still need to push it out from the back with the plunger or would the bees accept it inside the metal tube?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Gumpy said:


> You wouldn't be able to get the queen cells back out through the hole to insert into the mating nucs. The queen cells would be to big to fit back through the hole.
> 
> Potentially you could use a slot cutting router bit and make a slot in the bar into which you slide the .38 Special brass rim from the ends. Then just slide them back out the slot, or even individual slots from the side of the bar for each casing and QC.


Slots would work well!!!


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

The brass tube cell punch is a great idea. I can see this helping a lot of people who would rather not graft.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I also have to add, that it is probably way easier to cell punch on new white comb. When I did it, even the the comb was only one year old, the heat alone did not melt right through easily. The tool had to be forced quite a bit to cut through the stuff that is not wax.


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Gumpy said:


> Does the cell need to extend out of the punch tube? What if you punched from the back side? The cell would be flush with the end of the tube. Would you still need to push it out from the back with the plunger or would the bees accept it inside the metal tube?


It is better to cut from the front side so you get the cell mid point and push it back out the opposite way to the desired distance. The tube is so thin 1/64" that it cuts really easily as long as it razor sharp on the inside edge.
The tube needs to be 1-1/4" long so you have something to hold whilst cutting, finger and thumb procedure, then the cell is fully protected during the process, try not to damage the hex where the opening is, then push it gently from the opposite side to where you want it, the main structure of the cell stays inside the tube.


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Gumpy said:


> You wouldn't be able to get the queen cells back out through the hole to insert into the mating nucs. The queen cells would be to big to fit back through the hole.
> 
> Potentially you could use a slot cutting router bit and make a slot in the bar into which you slide the .38 Special brass rim from the ends. Then just slide them back out the slot, or even individual slots from the side of the bar for each casing and QC.


My mini's which I built 50 of several years back to the Cushman plans.

All dovetail construction for dry strength and longevity not glued and easily taken apart if needed.

All done using a router and forster drill bits.

Just like the full size hive, complete with top feeders and Cushman disc entrances which can be selected to allow or prevent drones or queen from travelling if needed. Mesh floors, queen cell intro top bars and queen intro cages. Various styles of frames.


















windows 7 screen shot

To introduce a queen cell they hang in between the frames like this.








upload a picture


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Seems like there isnt much holding the plug inside the brass punch or is the punch tapered down to help hold it .


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Howdy

If you sharpen the thin brass tube on the inside edge, as you cut the plug the outer diameter of the tube is slightly wider than the inner surface and creates a slight wedging motion, and compresses the wax ever so slightly creating a tighter fit preventing things from moving.

If you use newly drawn brood comb the wax is also stickier or fresher and glues itself to the inside of the tube, but will still work with older comb.

Also when you push the plug back out with the wooden plug it traps the comb as it gives slightly during the plunging motion.

Mine have never fallen out, and the workers quickly fix it within seconds of them coming into contact with the cells.


----------

